# Installing minidlna port with everything else as packages



## noteboat (Mar 11, 2014)

I've just installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE on a new system. I have been using packages for all my additional software so far. However, the minidlna package does not work on my system. I found this patch which I believe would fix it: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=185155. But of course I can not apply a patch to a binary package.

I have read here that there are problems with combining ports and packages on the same system. What is my safest course of action here? Can I install net/minidlna from ports without risk of messing something else up? Alternatively, when can I expect the above patch to be built in to the package? I could of course just download the minidlna source directly and build it myself outside of the control of ports and packages, but since that creates more ongoing maintenance work, I'd like to avoid it.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Installing minidlna port with everything else as package*

I was about to suggest doing something along the lines of this:  `make fetch extract`, apply the patch in the port's work directory, `make install`, then `pkg lock minidlna`.  Depending on how many libraries are needed by Minidlna, you may eventually run into issues upgrading all your packages around it while leaving it locked.  So you would have to upgrade it by hand after upgrading packages periodically.  However, the PR you mentioned shows that patch being applied in December, so I don't believe it would be necessary.

I would suggest collecting whatever you can regarding the error you are seeing with Minidlna and doing another post to ask the question on what errors you are seeing.


----------

